# Beware adding Cruise Control and crap customer service



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

AzSandSlinger said:


> This is not a whine post. It's a beware post.
> 
> I have a 2014 Cruze 1.8L LS. This car was to become my kids car soon. I decided to add Cruise Control. After talking with other owners and these boards, I purchased a steering wheel (PN: 95129796). I didn't need the slip ring or spring clip because my current steering wheel had radio controls (PN: 95227500).
> 
> ...


Technical Assistance might have been able to help, but they don't deal with customers. They are the service department's support line. 

Where are you from? What dealership? 

The "magical" code that you referenced is a real thing. You need a BCM flash to enable cruise control, which requires that code to download.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Please let us know the GM stuff you'll be selling. Could be some buyers here. 

As well, do let us know what non-GM product you've decided to move all of your business too. I suspect that it will be helpful for the next person who finds themselves faced with the same principled decision as you.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Fog lights, steering wheel, brakes and rotors are probably first. Or they will get tossed into the car when I trade it in. The other cars have no shortage of buyers and will either be traded or sold outright locally. Most likely Ford as the next manufacturer. After over 25yrs with GM, this is top shelf ludicrous.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Fog lights, steering wheel, brakes and rotors are probably first. Or they will get tossed into the car when I trade it in. The other cars have no shortage of buyers and will either be traded or sold outright locally. Most likely Ford as the next manufacturer. After over 25yrs with GM, this is top shelf ludicrous.


Best wishes as you move forward on your Automotive life. 

I hope your your child learns something from this situation.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am still trying to figure out what exactly GM did wrong? I get that you are pi$$ed. I would be also, to some degree. But getting this worked up over $300? Sit back for a second, look at it logically. You are upset over $300...that's it. Take a breath, grab your friggn wallet, suck up you mis-placed pride and get the CC done and give your kid his car for god sake. If you think you are hurting GM, you're cookoo. You are simply fooling yourself. Like selling all your GM stuff is going to bother GM. People go to GM every day from others just like you. They owned a Ford, Dodge, Suburu, Toyota.........


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm not POd at all. It's actually pretty humerous. 

I also don't think i am harming GM in any way. Nor am I trying to. This isn't a post an bow I'm taking my ball and going home. It's a warning to those who want to add CC and also a heads up on their crap service. Have you ever been to a restaurant and had bad service? Did you return? It's not any different. The only "power" we, the consumer, have is where we choose to spend our money. In my case, I will not be sending money towards GM. Just as the others you speak of came to GM from other manufacturers.

In my opinion, GM can absolutely send a reflash to enable CC. They won't because I didn't purchase the kit from them. That, is their right. Just as it's my right to not spend any more money on them. Don't get it twisted, I was never looking to get something for free. I was aware of the costs up front and paid them in full.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I know you were "told" this could be done but did you review some of our other posts here that indicate it might be trouble? In any case your child could still enjoy a CRUZE w/o Cruise Control, my first few cars didn't have this feature and I got by. With that said I would never consider purchasing a car without it!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



[h=6]Adding Cruise Control and Fog Lights[/h]By ChevyTillDeath in forum Gen1 Audio & Electronics

Replies: 9Last Post: Yesterday, 03:57 PM​
[h=6]2011 Cruze LS, adding cruise control[/h]By jrrsmith18 in forum General Discussion

Replies: 363Last Post: 01-19-2017, 12:11 PM​
[h=6]Adding Cruise Control[/h]By Clayboy in forum Gen1 Powertrain

Replies: 23Last Post: 12-14-2016, 05:49 AM​
[h=6]adding Cruise Control to my LS[/h]By Cruze70 in forum General Discussion

Replies: 15Last Post: 12-23-2015, 12:35 PM​
[h=6]Adding Cruise Control Guide?[/h]By bman95 in forum Gen1 Audio & Electronics


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, so you're going to dump your Cruze for any price you can. Buy a used car other than a POS GM where you have NO clue about its real condition. Then probably spend more money fixing it up to so it suits your needs. You have a Cruze....you KNOW the condition. You just want cruise control. Go buy cruise control. When all is said and done, you're just costing yourself aggravation and money to prove a point to nobody but yourself. Whatever you decide, good luck.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This makes me wonder about the dealership. The fact that they didn't bother to check the steering wheel or installation instructions first tells me to not trust them to check my tire pressure either.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't get it either, not only GM, but other base model vehicles are not equipped with cruise control, and these are the cars, kids in particular that just graduated from college. But ironically, the have PB, PS, PW, and radio that offers hand free calls. Definitely, ABS, Traction control, AC, TPMS, and throttle by wire.

With the latter, Vss, vehicle speed sensor, the servo for the throttle body are already there as the potentiometer whose analog voltage is converted to digital, all that is needed is a few bits or RAM, and a switch to switch it over from the pedal to the set speed memory.

It actually costs the manufacturers more to omit cruise control, so why do they do this? Perhaps to encourage you to buy a more expensive car you can't afford with a whole bunch of extra options you really don't want! Was not the case for my then new 04 Cavalier, was a 220 buck option, but a complete external unit, all electronic with a servo motor to drive the TB vane. 

Something changed since then, never had a vehicle that needed fog lights, but fortunately for the 2012, found an OE kit on ebay on a auction, nobody else bid on it, so got it for 130 bucks with shipping, and fortunately, the firmware was still there, but this sure changed in the 2013 models, had to take it to a dealer to get it reflashed, was not aware they started doing the same thing with the cruise.

Never told my youngest daughter to buy a Kia, with college loans, she could only afford the base model, but with her dad, found a switch for 15 bucks, could have tacked on two more wires, but to keep it stock paid 35 bucks extra for a new harness. Taking 300 miles trips without cruise with cops all over the place, not only tiring, but go a couple of mph extra, you get a ticket, not only this, but your insurance rates will skyrocket, call this double jeopardy.

When I had problems getting valid warranty work done, ha, was told the same thing, not by one, but by three different dealers, trade it in for a new one. With my contacts with GM was told to find a different dealer, actually found one in a small town that more than welcomed the extra work.

Try finding a dealer in a small town.

Oh, my daughter's Kia dealer told her to go to a place and lay out 750 bucks for an aftermarket unit. About a year later, happened to be down there and ask them, why did you do this to my kid, all you had to do was to add that switch and harness, about a 15 minute job. Reply was, we know this, but not allowed to do this, if we did, would lose our franchise.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Fog lights, steering wheel, brakes and rotors are probably first. Or they will get tossed into the car when I trade it in. The other cars have no shortage of buyers and will either be traded or sold outright locally. Most likely Ford as the next manufacturer. After over 25yrs with GM, this is top shelf ludicrous.


And an Xterra right?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

AzSandSlinger said:


> This is not a whine post. It's a beware post.
> 
> I have a 2014 Cruze 1.8L LS. This car was to become my kids car soon. I decided to add Cruise Control. After talking with other owners and these boards, I purchased a steering wheel (PN: 95129796). I didn't need the slip ring or spring clip because my current steering wheel had radio controls (PN: 95227500).
> 
> ...


Sorry we couldn't help you in time. Most of the threads I seen or echo on here and FB all say _*"beware the dealer will make you buy their parts at markup from them to instal fogs and CC wheels"*_ so don't buy anything until you secure a dealer willing to do w/o their parts mark up only. Depending on the city and how many dealers you have, you sometimes get shafted by a small network or a chain that is horrible customer service. There is a chain there that sells GM, VW, Subaru and Chrysler vehicles and all the service departments echo the same 2 star service quality. When I lived in VA I literally would not take my car to a VA dealer as they all were the same. Instead I would go all the way to Cherry Hill, NJ to the dealership near the Subaru of America HQ for the best services. My point wasn't drive to the closest Dealer by GM towers, it's that sometimes you have to find the best dealership in general and not attached to a chain of other horrible dealers. Sometimes you luck out and find this info out on the online community and sometimes it's like your situation in person. 

Between the Accord and Cruze I used CC maybe 30 miles total between the 2 cars. W/O adaptive CC, it's pointless around here because people can't seem to pick a speed and will cut you off and make you drive their speed when you go around them. I believe quite a few folks who came here for Lordstown can echo that loudly. As much as I vowed to never get a car w/o CC I totally could live w/o it granted this is speaking as if I had the car w/o it in my possession.

I take it there were other issues prior to this to make you up and change brands? Have you found something comparable to the ZL1? We talking last gen or this new one?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

AzSandSlinger said:


> So, out of principle, I will be clearing my stable of all GM cars.


So, you've owned this car for how long only now find out about this? How are you going to make sure the new brand you've selected isn't just as bad - if not worse? 

I think what you'll find is that with new cars, "junkyard upgrades" are not what it used to be. I doubt if it's unique to GM.

I think the real lesson here is buy the car you want - and not depend on being able to upgrade it yourself.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

As much of a depreciation hit as Cruzens take on the resale market, if it's been a good car to you thus far - keep it. You'll lose lots of money on selling any small or midsized car these days.

Try to make friends with a GM mechanic (here or elsewhere) or ask around at OTHER dealerships to see if someone knows of a way to get it done...or add the Rostra cruise control kit.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

My commute is highway and long at times. Ive dealt with no CC for the 2yrs I've had the car. Like I said, this isn't a must have, it's a nice to have. My other cars have the dynamic CC and I stick with the standard CC. 

I read the warnings about installing parts. To reiterate though, all of the parts were installed already. All that was needed was a reflash. Imagine changing your timing belt and the dealer refusing to reset the light unless you have them reinstall new parts you have to rebuy. I know there's a trick for it, it's just a comparison example.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> As much of a depreciation hit as Cruzens take on the resale market, if it's been a good car to you thus far - keep it. You'll lose lots of money on selling any small or midsized car these days.
> 
> Try to make friends with a GM mechanic (here or elsewhere) or ask around at OTHER dealerships to see if someone knows of a way to get it done...or add the Rostra cruise control kit.


I am working another GM tech angle. And I agree, I KNOW it's possible. People on this very forum have had it done. That's where part of the rub is. GM could do right for its owner, it hasn't thus far. And I'm pretty sure now that my phone number and VIN are "in the system," I will get the same story from every other GM Dealer. 

As for money, an econobox is an econobox. Like I said, this car was going to the kid to beat on. I was planning on an upgrade. As-is, I can sell it outright for 8k to the neighbor or accept 7k from the "other manufacturer dealer" as a trade in. Any "loss" in negligible. I'm waiting to see what happens over Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

AzSandSlinger said:


> I am working another GM tech angle. And I agree, I KNOW it's possible. People on this very forum have had it done. That's where part of the rub is. GM could do right for its owner, it hasn't thus far. And I'm pretty sure now that my phone number and VIN are "in the system," I will get the same story from every other GM Dealer.
> 
> As for money, an econobox is an econobox. Like I said, this car was going to the kid to beat on. I was planning on an upgrade. As-is, I can sell it outright for 8k to the neighbor or accept 7k from the "other manufacturer dealer" as a trade in. Any "loss" in negligible. I'm waiting to see what happens over Memorial Day weekend.


As a teenager, I'd certainly have appreciated a newer-model, reliable car. I had 3 that were as old as I was.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

AzSandSlinger said:


> I read the warnings about installing parts. To reiterate though, all of the parts were installed already. All that was needed was a reflash. Imagine changing your timing belt and the dealer refusing to reset the light unless you have them reinstall new parts you have to rebuy. I know there's a trick for it, it's just a comparison example.


Forgive me, but I'm struggling with the time line here: 

Had you read the warnings before entering into this DIY cruise control modification?


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Forgive me, but I'm struggling with the time line here:
> 
> Had you read the warnings before entering into this DIY cruise control modification?


Like I said before, yes. You're a super mod, I don't have to tell you there have been cases where people who have done exactly what I have done and had their dealer reflash. There have also been people who are in the same boat I'm paddling. I'm not understanding your confusion. 

And lets not mislead what I did. I installed OEM factory parts and wanted the dealer to reflash (a cost I knew up front and which I paid for). "DIY" is more of an aftermarket thing like a Rostra. Much like installing an OEM timing belt and having GM deny you having them reset the dummy light. 

Ill also add the dealer assured me they could program CC once they verified the steering wheel was OEM. It wasn't until I got there that the Magical Code issue came up. 

On a side note, I finally received the GM survey. Lol


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Alright, so I talked to the parts department at the Chevy dealer I work for.

Let me get this right, you purchased a different steering wheel for your car, that HAS radio controls AND a cruise control module? Where did you purchase this at? Due to security reasons, you cannot just hodgepodge parts together from sites like eBay, Amazon, etc. and make them work.

Based on the information you said, you should have bought PN 94536705 Cruise Control kit. This comes with a new steering wheel that has the cruise control installed already, AND codes for the dealer to be able to program/enable cruise control in your cars computer. I think this is what the dealer was trying to sell you.

What the parts guys at my dealer told me, and to be blunt, your current setup is useless.

Think about it like a prepaid credit card, you go to the store, pay for it, come home and call a phone number to enter a code to activate it. Kinda the same principle here.

Also, I would check and/or buy at a dealer, as this is VIN and RPO specific. 

Sorry for your troubles, I would find another dealer and give GM another chance.



EDIT:

I have no idea how others have got their dealer to reflash, unless this was done illegally somehow.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

sparkman said:


> Based on the information you said, you should have bought PN 94536705 Cruise Control kit. This comes with a new steering wheel that has the cruise control installed already, AND codes for the dealer to be able to program/enable cruise control in your cars computer. I think this is what the dealer was trying to sell you.
> 
> What the parts guys at my dealer told me, and to be blunt, your current setup is useless.
> 
> ...


I do appreciate this. That PN is for 2016. The kit I was asked to buy was (I believe) 95081937. Which, coincidentally, comes with a steering wheel PN: 95129796 (I verified this with my dealer already). That's the EXACT wheel that is on my car. I didn't duct tape and bailing wire a setup. I purchased the exact OEM parts. The same part that comes in the kit. Again, the issue is GM releasing a reflash. 

The code, unless I am mistaken, is only the "key" that allows the dealer to download the reflash from GM. The "code" doesn't have any inherent value other than a proof of purchase to GM.

Which brings me to my original point. GM can release a reflash, they are choosing not to and I am no longer choosing them.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That is super weird. When I enter the part number I provided on Google, it says Cruze Limited, 2013-2016, etc., they have no idea.

But when I entered your year/make/model here at the parts desk, it came up with that part number. Weird.

Using Google (and I'm away from work at the moment) it does appear that you bought the correct kit. I don't think the blame is on GM here, I think it is the dealer honestly. 

Has the dealer told you that General Motors themselves cannot release the "key", or is the dealer themselves is just refusing to even try to do it?

Dealer and GM are kinda two different things.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

You could always contact the GM Customer Care account and see if they can help you at all.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> You could always contact the GM Customer Care account and see if they can help you at all.


Im pretty sure my face is all over every GM dealerdesk right about now. Lol

Kidding aside, I called GM customer service while at the dealer. That Monday I "chatted" online with a GM Rep. I then emailed their service email. All GM reps backed the dealer story. Neither one was interested in the fact I already had parts installed. The conversation was basically "what did the dealer tell you?..... ok, well that's all we have. Anything else?" Matter of fact, the canned email response thought I had a 2012 Cruze. Lol

The dealer response is that GM won't allow a change unless I buy the kit with the code. GM echoed whatever the dealer says.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Because there is no way for the dealer to have you purchase the code by itself. It comes with the kit.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> Because there is no way for the dealer to have you purchase the code by itself. It comes with the kit.


Never said otherwise. However, GM can absolutely override and allow a reflash. Hence, crap customer service.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Never said otherwise. However, GM can absolutely override and allow a reflash. Hence, crap customer service.


When I was going to put foglights in my Sonic, I ran into the same problem. Didn't have the code. Would have had to buy the whole kit to get the code. There was nothing they could do then, and there is nothing they can do now. You should have bought the kit from the dealer, unfortunately. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## stanman13 (Aug 2, 2016)

Regardless of the code key, you're asking the dealer basically to certify your installation (without observation or any knowledge of your ability) of parts involving an airbag. There's going to be a certain amount of liability that goes along with that, and I can understand why they might not want to take that on.

I don't think there is a car brand in existence which won't ever give you trouble of one sort or another related to service, especially since so much of that is dependent on individual dealers.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

stanman13 said:


> Regardless of the code key, you're asking the dealer basically to certify your installation (without observation or any knowledge of your ability) of parts involving an airbag. There's going to be a certain amount of liability that goes along with that, and I can understand why they might not want to take that on.


I don't disagree. But think for a minute the time it would take to check this install? Remove airbag. Remove T50 bolt. Remove steering wheel. Verify clockspring PN. Verify Steering Wheel PN. Install steering wheel. Torque T50 bolt to spec. Connect controls. Connect airbag. Snap airbag back on. Road test to check CC. Not any different than what is required if I buy the kit. Again, I had no issue paying them for labor. 

All of that takes literally 10minutes. I know, I just did it prepping the car for trade in this morning.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> When I was going to put foglights in my Sonic, I ran into the same problem. Didn't have the code. Would have had to buy the whole kit to get the code. There was nothing they could do then, and there is nothing they can do now. You should have bought the kit from the dealer, unfortunately. Sorry for the bad news.


"they" being the dealer? Agree to a point. "They" being GM? Not at all. GM has full authority to release a reflash. Hence, GMs crap customer service.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

AzSandSlinger said:


> I just did it prepping the car for trade in this morning.


A friendly word of advice, sell your car outright. Trade in value on these are not good.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Forgive me, but I'm struggling with the time line here:
> 
> Had you read the warnings before entering into this DIY cruise control modification?





AzSandSlinger said:


> Like I said before, yes. You're a super mod, I don't have to tell you there have been cases where people who have done exactly what I have done and had their dealer reflash. There have also been people who are in the same boat I'm paddling. I'm not understanding your confusion.
> 
> And lets not mislead what I did. I installed OEM factory parts and wanted the dealer to reflash (a cost I knew up front and which I paid for). "DIY" is more of an aftermarket thing like a Rostra. Much like installing an OEM timing belt and having GM deny you having them reset the dummy light.
> 
> ...


Okay, so let me sumarise the situation as I understand it:

1) Some time ago you bought your Cruze knowing that it didn't have cruise control. 

2) Recently you decided to pass this Cruze down to your child, but wanted to equip it with cruise control. 

3) You researched the process to retrofit cruise control. Options were: 
3)a) Pay full price at the dealership and let them do it. 
3)b) Pay a discounted price; do most of it yourself; and, risk problems with the dealer enabling the software. 

4) You speak with someone at a dealership, who you deem sufficiently qualified, who assures you that enabling the software will not be a problem. 

5) You make the informed decision to proceed with option 3)b). 

6) All proceeds as expected until a dealership refuses to enable the software. 

7) Your expectations are not met. You attempt to escalate through dealership and manufacturer channels but are not successful. 

8) You decide to divest yourself of your current GM product and forgo any future relationship with them. 

So you're pissed, and understandably so. 

But you don't seem to have reflected on: 

A) Your own role in taking a calculated risk to save some coin; and,

B) The possibility that you misplaced your trust in whoever in 4) told you enabling the software would not be a problem. 

I think we've all been there one way or another. Save a few bucks and have a little fun by doing something ourselves. Only to discover that the unexpected happens and it doesn't go as planned. 

Take it as another lesson in life. Modelling that behaviour might be a healthy example for your child. God knows I wish that my father would have back in the day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still feel you should search for a small town dealer, any GM dealer. will find them a lot more cooperative.

One time I had access to the GM website, that ended with retirement, have to get a new password every 90 days.

Use to type in the VIN of the vehicle, find the firmware you were looking for, download that to a laptop, needed a GM Tech II scanner plugged into the diagnostic port, then upload it.

Now you just find what you want on the internet, plug in a WiFi device into the diagnostic port for a direct upload. Much quicker.

Many of our dealers around here, Central Wisconsin were forced to remodel, they are not very nice anymore.

Ha, nothing wrong with your vehicle until your warranty runs out, then everything is wrong with it. Speaking from experience.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

What are you going to trade in for?


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> What are you going to trade in for?


Still deciding and shopping. Subaru has always treated me right and I've never had issues with the local Ford dealers. 

And for Tomko: whenever you step off your pious soapbox and read my posts you'll see: a) I'm not PO'd (I actually laugh when I tell this story to friends) and b) I accept full responsibility for my part. I haven't complained about the cost whatsoever. I paid for the parts and I paid for the labor. Like I previously mentioned: GM has the right to not reflash my car and I have the right to not spend my money with them. GM made their choice as I have made mine.


----------



## BadBowtie (Apr 18, 2015)

I have to agree with the OP on this one. 
Customer service dropped the ball on this, they VERY easily could have had a life-long customer. 
But the Multi-million dollar company opted to try and "bleed" somebody again. 
The dealer must be getting desperate for money. Maybe their "Customer Service" has been lacking lately with a lot of other people as well ? &#55357;&#56846; 
Just my .02


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Still deciding and shopping. Subaru has always treated me right and I've never had issues with the local Ford dealers.
> 
> And for Tomko: whenever you step off your pious soapbox and read my posts you'll see: a) I'm not PO'd (I actually laugh when I tell this story to friends) and b) I accept full responsibility for my part. I haven't complained about the cost whatsoever. I paid for the parts and I paid for the labor. Like I previously mentioned: GM has the right to not reflash my car and I have the right to not spend my money with them. GM made their choice as I have made mine.


You may or may not be aware, but I work at a dealership. With your permission, tomorrow morning I'd like to ask my service department what they are willing to do. I fully believe it's a matter of the dealership giving you the ragged end of the red rocket, and then a poor response from a GM department that wasn't properly equipped to answer.

If not, I accept that, and suggest opening your eyes to the new Hyundai line. They have a monstrous warranty. Best of luck either way.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

EricSmit said:


> You may or may not be aware, but I work at a dealership. With your permission, tomorrow morning I'd like to ask my service department what they are willing to do. I fully believe it's a matter of the dealership giving you the ragged end of the red rocket, and then a poor response from a GM department that wasn't properly equipped to answer.
> 
> If not, I accept that, and suggest opening your eyes to the new Hyundai line. They have a monstrous warranty. Best of luck either way.


Not a problem. I'll send you the case info and even my VIN. 

Just recieved another email from "Jay" at customer care today. First was "...Based on your previous contact with us, [redacted dealer name] found that they could not provide the code since it will not be compatible to the kit you purchased." They knew I didn't purchase a kit and it may be a typo but "Jay" acknowledged I had a 2012 Cruze. The 2nd response was "...We were reviewing your file and we had a chance to speak with [redacted] Chevrolet. They told us, because of the compatibility of the kit, is the reason behind they cannot install the cruise control."

This is funny because it was dealer who told me straight up it was GM who wouldn't authorize a change (reflash) unless I purchased the kit with the code. Of course, this was after I pointed out the clock ring and steering wheel are correct after they tried to tell me they weren't.

So in short; I had the following installed when I asked for the programming.
- steering wheel PN: 95129796
- clock ring PN: 22914039 (was already there)

I removed steering wheel PN: 95227500 (rubber with radio controls)

Ill send you the info. Even if nothing happens or I do trade the car. I'm still interested in why exactly this happened. I have no problems admitting my faults if that's what occurred. Heck, if anything, I hope this thread helps one poor soul out there who is lacking CC. Lol


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

upgrading the 1.8l cruze, priceless...


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

sparkman said:


> Alright, so I talked to the parts department at the Chevy dealer I work for.
> 
> Let me get this right, you purchased a different steering wheel for your car, that HAS radio controls AND a cruise control module? Where did you purchase this at? Due to security reasons, you cannot just hodgepodge parts together from sites like eBay, Amazon, etc. and make them work.
> 
> ...


I am a parts guy at a dealership and we do this all the time if the numbers match then you do need a code if you didn't buy the kit that comes with it we charge the $50-$75 fee to obtain a code and then charge to reprogram the vehicle. this happens at least once or twice a month. I didn't catch where you were located but if your in NH we will gladly take your money i mean hook up your cc.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

AZ = Arizona


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

AzSandSlinger said:


> Not a problem. I'll send you the case info and even my VIN.
> 
> Just recieved another email from "Jay" at customer care today. First was "...Based on your previous contact with us, [redacted dealer name] found that they could not provide the code since it will not be compatible to the kit you purchased." They knew I didn't purchase a kit and it may be a typo but "Jay" acknowledged I had a 2012 Cruze. The 2nd response was "...We were reviewing your file and we had a chance to speak with [redacted] Chevrolet. They told us, because of the compatibility of the kit, is the reason behind they cannot install the cruise control."
> 
> ...





Greggul8r said:


> I am a parts guy at a dealership and we do this all the time if the numbers match then you do need a code if you didn't buy the kit that comes with it we charge the $50-$75 fee to obtain a code and then charge to reprogram the vehicle. this happens at least once or twice a month. I didn't catch where you were located but if your in NH we will gladly take your money i mean hook up your cc.


Confirming what Greg has said, you have a dealership that dropped the ball. If you are interested, I believe Greg could even do the transaction over the phone, give you your code, and then you could go to a local dealer that isn't the one you PM'd me about and have the reflash taken care of.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

This sounds good and clarifies a lot. I'll ask another local dealer if they can reflash if I have the code. I'd love to take an east coast road trip but that's not in the cards right now. Lol

I am looking at cars still but I will ask some GM places I trust. I'll send Greg the parts info and my VIN to see if the part/VIN numbers match to buy a code. I'd hate to go down the rabbit hole yet again just to find myself paddling in the same crap creek. Lol

Thanks guys. Really. Thanks!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

That's what we're here for!

I wonder why my dealer didn't mention the part Greg mentioned. It has got me thinking.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No worries man, happy to help.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

It's almost always the dealer dropping the ball, glad this issue has been mostly ironed out. Dealers and GM I believe should work more closely together and regulate things more such as services provided, competence, and pricing. Bad dealers always blame GM and then GM for some reason always backs up the dealer, it's an endless circle that does nothing but ruin customer relationships.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a similar dealer issue in which I _paid_ to have something repaired, noticed 2 days later the issue persisted, went back to have it rechecked and the dealer immediately said I would have to pay full price labor for "3-5 hours of suspension diagnostics" even though they claimed the issue had already been fixed. I refused, contacted GM and they said "sorry you're gonna have to pay more, regardless of if they actually previously fixed the issue or not". I said nope, found the problem myself in less than 10 minutes and fixed it myself.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> That's what we're here for!
> 
> I wonder why my dealer didn't mention the part Greg mentioned. It has got me thinking.


Limited wheels are LS w/ Cruze until you go 2LT which are already Cruze from the factory. You also may not see many folks who come in for CC add ons the factory way or scoff at the price since they only were willing to fork out enough for the LS. 



anthonysmith93 said:


> I had a similar dealer issue in which I _paid_ to have something repaired, noticed 2 days later the issue persisted, went back to have it rechecked and the dealer immediately said I would have to pay full price labor for "3-5 hours of suspension diagnostics" even though they claimed the issue had already been fixed. I refused, contacted GM and they said "sorry you're gonna have to pay more, regardless of if they actually previously fixed the issue or not". I said nope, found the problem myself in less than 10 minutes and fixed it myself.


Yep had similar issue where service writer and I both heard the leak and then service said it's normal. They said no codes so they weren't going to do anything about it until there was a code for that leak. Turned out to be the corrugated line was leaking and that possibly cause my cat to fail(original reason I was there).


----------



## Will2021 (Apr 13, 2021)

WOW....

As I am currently in the process of researching adding cruise control to my own car, I found these thread intriguing.
I had a run in with Chevrolet and GM in 2014 that resulted in an extremely satisfying solution. Long story short, 2011 cruise in the shop 6 times for same issue as well as 5 other times for differnt issues in raise 3 years. 
Angrily I proposed my distaste for the "piece of crap lemon" and aggressively returned the car to the dealer and loudly proclaimed that could keep the POS I was going to buy a Ford!!

After a week of driving any car on the lot I wanted, and waiting while the dealer manager and service department spoke with Chevy.... GM bought the car off me buy paying off the full loan including the interest and granting me a $7,000 discount on a NEW 2014 cruze... Reluctantly I agreed .. never regretted it. When it came time to trade in... Chevy AGAIN stepped up to the plate and gave me what I owed for the car, $4,000 more than it was worth, as a preferred customer. 
So I have to say that Chevrolet themselves have excellent customer service and care. 

I'd have to agree with the dealer in this and agree that taking a chance with out 100% assurance was on you. Not chevy or the dealer or GM.


----------

